# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  افيدوني عن صحة حديث الدعاء المكتوب على حيطان الجنة؟

## نور دربي

دعاء مكتوب على حيطان الجنة


اقرأ هذا الدعاء ولو مرة واحدة في حياتك

قيل أن جبريل عليه السلام أتى النبي صلى الله علية
وسلم فقال:

يا محمد، السلام يُقرئك السلام، ويخصك بالتحية والإكرام، وقد أوهبك

هذا الدعاء الشريف يا محمد، ما من عبد يدعو وتكون خطاياه
وذنوبه مثل أمواج البحار، وعدد أوراق الأشجار، وقطر الأمطار، وبوزن



السموات والأرض، إلا غفر الله تعالى ذلك كله له! يا محمد، هذا
الدعاء مكتوب حول العرش، ومكتوب على حيطان الجنة وأبوابها، وجميع ما
فيها... أنا يا محمد أنزل بالوحي ببركة هذا الدعاء وأصعد به،

وبهذا الدعاء تُفتح أبواب الجنة يوم القيامة، وما من ملك مقرب إلا
تقرب إلى ربه ببركته! ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء أمِن من عذاب القبر، ومن

الطعن والطاعون، وينتصر ببركته على أعدائه! يا محمد، من قرأ
هذا الدعاء تكون يدك في يده يوم القيامة، ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء يكون
وجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر عند تمامها، والحلق في عرسات القيامة
ينظرون إليه كأنه نبي من الأنبياء! يا محمد، من صام يوماً
واحداً، وقرأ هذا الدعاء ليلة الجمعة أو يوم الجمعة أو في أي وقت

كان، أقوم على قبره ومعي براق من نور عليه سرج من ياقوت أحمر،

فتقول الملائكة: يا إله السموات والأرض، من هذا العبد؟ فيُجيبهم

النداء، يا ملائكتي هذا عبدٌ من عبيدي قرأ الدعاء في عمره مرة
واحدة!ثم يُنادي المنادي من قِبل الله تعالى أن أصرفوه إلى جوار
إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام 

وجوار محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يامحمد، 

ما من عبد قرأ هذا الدعاء إلا غُفرت ذنوبه ولو كانت عدد نجوم
السماء ومثل الرمل والحصى، وقطر الأمطار، وورق الأشجار، ووزن الجبال
وعدد ريش الطيور، وعدد الخلائق الأحياء والأموات، وعدد الوحوش


والدواب، يغفر الله تعالى ذلك كله. ولو صارت البحار مداداً
والأشجار أقلاماً والإنس والجن والملائكة، وخلق الأولين والآخرين
يكتبون إلى يوم القيامة لفني المداد وتكسرت الأقلام ولا يقدرون على
حصر ثواب هذا الدعاء وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه،
بهذا الدعاء ظهر الإسلام والإيمان وقال عثمان بن عفان رضي الله

تعالى عنه، نسيت القرآن مراراً كثيرة فرزقني الله حفظ القرآن ببركة
هذا الدعاء وقال سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله تعالى عنه، كلما
أردتُ أن أنظر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام، أقرأ هذا

الدعاء وقال سيدنا علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه ورضي عنه، كلما

أشرع في الجهاد أقرأ هذا الدعاء، وكان تعالى ينصرني على الكفار

ببركة هذا الدعاء ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان مريضاً، شفاه الله

تعالى؛ أو كان فقيراً، أغناه الله تعالى؛ ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان
به هم أو غم زال عنه؛ وإن كان عليه دين خلص منه، وإن كان في سجن
وأكثر من قرائته خلصه الله تعالى ويكون آمناً من شر الشيطان، وجور
السلطان قال سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: قال لي جبريل: يا
محمد، من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية على جبل لزال من موضعه أو على
قبر لا يُعذب الله تعالى ذلك الميت في قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه
بالغة ما بلغت، لأن فيه أسم الله الأعظم وكل من تعلم هذا الدعاء
وعلَّمه لمؤمنين يكون له أجر عظيم عند الله وتكون روحه مع أرواح
الشهداء، ولا يموت حتى يرى ما أعده الله تعالى له من النعيم المقيم.
فلازم قراءة هذا الدعاء في سائر الأوقات تجد خيراً كثيراً مستمراً

إن شاء الله تعالى فنسأل الله تعالى الإعانة على قراءته، وأن
يوفقنا والمسلمين لطاعته، إنه على ما يشاء قدير وبعباده خبير

والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين
سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين إلى يوم الدين
الدعاء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق
المبين،لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين،لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب

آبائنا الأولين،سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين،لا إله إلا الله
وحده لا شريك له،له الملك وله الحمد يُحيي ويُميت وهو حي لا يموت،

بيده الخير وإليه المصير، وهو على كل شيء قدير.لا إله إلا الله



إقراراً بربوبيته،سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته،اللهمَّ يا نور
السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض، يا مالك
السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم السماوات والأرض، يا
قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة اللهمَّ إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،
بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال والإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم
الراحمين بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن

محمد رسول الله، وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب
فيها، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور.الحمد لله الذي لا يُرجى إلا

فضله، ولا رازق غيره الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في

السماء وهو السميع البصير اللهمَّ إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي بركة

تُطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتُصلح بها أمري،
وتُغني بها فقري، وتُذهب بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها

سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني، وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتُبيّض
بها وجهي يا أرحم الراحمين اللهمَّ إليك مددتُ يدي، وفيما عندك
عظمت رغبتي، فأقبل توبتي، وأرحم ضعف قوتي، وأغفر خطيئتي، وأقبل
معذرتي، وأجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً، وإلى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا
أرحم الراحمين اللهمَّ لا هاديَ لمن أضللت، ولا معطيَ لما منعت،

ولا مانع لما أعطيت، ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا
مؤخر لما قدمت.اللهمّ َ أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل،
وأنت العزيز فلا تذل، وأنت المنيع فلا تُرام، وأنت المجير فلا
تُضام ، وأنت على كل شيء قدير اللهمَّ لا تحرم سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ

نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك، ولا تمنع
عني مواهبك لسوء ما
عندي، ولا تُجازني بقبيح عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا
أرحم الراحمين اللهمَّ لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك... ولا تخيبني وأنا
أرجوك اللهمَّ إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب
دعوة المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، أرحمني برحمتك اللهمَّ لكَ أسلمتُ، وبكَ آمنتُ، وعليكَ توكلتُ، وبكَ خاصمتُ وإليكَ
حاكمتُ، فاغفر لي ما قدمتُ وما أخرتُ، وما أسررتُ وما أعلنتُ،
وأنتَ المقدم وأنتَ المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والأخر والظاهر
والباطن، عليكَ توكلتُ، وأنتَ رب العرش العظيم اللهمَّ آتِ نفسي
تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب

العالمين اللهمَّ إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير وأدعوك دعاء

المفتقر الذليل، لا تجعلني بدعائك ربي شقياً، وكن بي رؤفاً رحيماً
يا خير المئولين، يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين اللهمَّ رب
جبريل وميكائيل واسرافيل وعزرائيل، اعصمني من فتن الدنيا ووفقني
لما تُحب وترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة

ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً و
ناصراً. آمين يا رب العالمين اللهمَّ أستر عورتي وأقبل عثرتي،

وأحفظني من بين يديَّ ومن خلفي، وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن

تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين اللهمَّ إني أسألكَ الصبر عند
القضاء، ومنازل الشهداء، وعيش السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء،
ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

آمين يا أرحم الراحمين
إخواتي، أرجو من كل من يقرأ هذا الدعاء أن يُبلغه عنا ولو لواحد

فقط، ووالله إن الله لا يُضيع أجر المحسنين وسيكون هذا الدعاء بإذن

الله حجة لنا يوم القيامة لا حجة علينا بإذن الله تعالى أسأل
الله أن يوفقنا لما يُحبه ويرضاه، وجزاكم الله كل خير

اللهم ارحم موتنا وارحم موتى المسلمين

الهم اغفر لي ولوالدي ولاخواني واخواتي جميعا
اللهم اهدي كل ضال عن سبيلك
اللهم اشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين
جزيتم خيرا

----------


## أبو القاسم

هذا حديث مختلق باطل..لا أصل له أصلا
وتفوح منه رائحة الوضع وتملأ المكان دون ريب
والله المستعان

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

للفائدة:
http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

----------


## التقرتي

رقـم الفتوى : 16990

عنوان الفتوى :حديث: يا محمد هذا الدعاء مكتوب حول العرش...

مكذوب

تاريخ الفتوى :23 ربيع الأول 1423 / 04-06-2002

السؤال ما مدى صحة نسبةهذا الدعاء الذي قيل إن جبريل أتى به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان من ضمن ما قاله له في سياق الترغيب فيه:-
يامحمد ما من عبد يدعو بهذا الدعاء وتكون خطاياه مثل أمواج البحر وعدد أوراق الشجر وقطر الأمطار وبوزن السموات والأراضين إلا غفر الله له ذلك.
يا محمد هذا الدعاء مكتوب حول العرش ومكتوب على حيطان الجنة وأبوابها وجميع ما فيها، يا محمد أنزل الوحي ببركة هذا الدعاء وأصعد به ...
وأول هذا الدعاء الطويل هو : لا إله إلاَّ الله الملك الحق المبين لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين.....إلى آخره

الفتوى الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فهذا الدعاء الطويل لم نقف عليه في شيء من كتب السنة، وما فيه من الركاكة والمبالغة والخطأ دليل واضح على أنه حديث مكذوب مخترع.
وأعظم ما فيه الجرأة على الله تعالى، والإخبار بأنه دعاء مكتوب حول العرش وعلى حيطان الجنة وأبوابها وجميع ما فيها، وأن جبريل ينزل ببركته وبه تفتح أبواب الجنة.
وهذا كذب ظاهر، وافتراء على الله عز وجل، ومافيه من الأدعية المتفرقة لا تصلح للجنة، ولا يناسب ذكرها فيها قطعاً. ومما اشتمل عليه من الباطل:
1- قوله: اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد وإبراهيم وموسى إلخ ،
ومنه قوله: أغننا بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذا توسل مبتدع لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أحد من الصحابة، فضلاً عن أن يكون مكتوباً حول العرش أو على أبواب الجنة وكل ما فيها.
ولم يكتف هذا المخترع بالتوسل بذوات الأنبياء، بل تعدى ذلك إلى التوسل بكل حي وسائل وغني وخالي!!! 
2- قوله: وأسألك بمقاعد العز من عرشك، وهذا مختلف في الدعاء به قال الإمام أبو حنيفة رحمه الله لا ينبغي لأحد أن يدعو الله إلا به، وأكره أن يقول: بمعاقد العز من عرشك وبحق خلقك .
ويقال: مقاعد العز، قال في الهداية: ولا ريب في كراهية الثانية لأنه من العقود، وكذا الأولى. 
3- قوله: و عزرائيل، ولم يثبت تسمية ملك الموت بعزرائيل في شيء من الأحاديث الصحيحة 
4- ما فيه من سوء الأدب مع الله ، كقوله: أنت الحليم فلا تعجل وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل، سواء كانت (لا) ناهية يراد بها السؤال هنا، أو كانت نافية، على جهة الإخبار عن الله بذلك، فإن نهج القرآن الإجمال في النفي والتفصيل في الإثبات، وليس من الأدب أن يقال عن الله تعالى: إنه لا يعجل ولا يبخل ولا يذل ولا يرام ولا يضام ولا ولا... إلى آخره من النقائص المنفية، بل يقال:هو القدوس السلام الحليم الكريم العزيز سبحانه وتعالى.
5- ما فيه من سوء الأدب مع الخليفة الراشد عثمان رضي الله عنه، والزعم أنه نسي القرآن مراراً كثيرة، وهذا مما لا يصح نسبته إلى هذا الصحابي الكبير بهذا الدعاء المخترع.
والحاصل أن هذا الدعاء ملفق من مجموع أدعية ثابتة وأخرى مخترعة لا حرج في الدعاء بها، وفيه ما هو مشتمل على محذور كما سبق، ومنه ما هو ثناء يستعمله المؤلفون في كتب العقائد وغيرها.
فالحذر الحذر من نسبة ذلك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو جبريل عليه السلام، أو التصديق بما فيه من الوعود والأماني والأعطيات المبالغ فيها .
ونسأل الله تعالى أن يقي المسلمين شر هؤلاء الكذابين الأفاكين الذين يصرفون الناس عما هو ثابت من الأدعية والأذكار إلى ماهو محدث مخترع، ينسبونه إلى الله كذباً وزوراً .
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو قتادة العماني

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على عبده ورسوله محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 
فقد انتشر حديث طويل عبر رسائل الجوال ومواقع الانترنت والنشرات المصورة واجتهد بعض محبي الخير في نشره عبر البريد الالكتروني إلى غير ذلك من الوسائل فأحببت أن أكتب تعليقاً موجزا أبين فيه بطلانه من باب النصيحة لمن يطلع عليه، وقبل التعليق أوجز المآخذ على هذا الدعاء المختلق في النقاط التالية:                                  - لم أجد لهذا الحديث ذكراً في كتب السنة التي تيسر لي الرجوع إليها.
- اشتمل على مآخذ عقدية منها تسمية الله عز وجل بما لم يسم به نفسه، ومنها اشتماله على توسلات بدعية غير مشروعة.

- فيه أدعية مأثورة صحيحة ولكن هي من باب لبس الحق بالباطل والعياذ بالله.
وعلى هذا فلا يجوز نسبة هذا الحديث إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا نشره لأنه من نشر الكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وناشر الكذب عليه شريك للكاذب فعن سمرة بن جندب والمغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنهما أنهما قالا : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من حدث عني بحديث يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين " . رواه مسلم
وهذا الوعيد يدخل فيه حتماً من روى الحديث وهو يعلم عدم صحته غشاً للمسلمين، كما يدخل فيه من روى ما لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو لا يعلم ثبوته فحري بالمسلم أن يحتاط في الرواية عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا ينسب إليه إلا ما بين أهل العلم بالحديث ثبوته عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم


التعليق على هذا الخبر الموضوع 

قيل(1) أن جبريل علية السلام أتى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فقال :

يا محمد، السلام يقرئك السلام،
و يخصك بالتحية و الإكرام(2) 
وقد وهبك هذا الدعاء الشريف

يا محمد، ما من عبد يدعو وتكون خطاياه وذنوبه مثل أمواج البحار، وعدد أوراق الأشجار، وقطر الأمطار وبوزن السموات و الأرض، إلاّ غفر الله تعالى هذا كله له(3)
يا محمد، هذا الدعاء مكتوب حول العرش(4) ، ومكتوب على حيطان الجنّة و أبوابها، و جميع ما فيها(5)
أنا يا محمد أنزل بالوحي ببركة هذا الدعاء و أصعد به(6)
وبهذا الدعاء تُفتح أبواب الجنّة يوم القيامة(7) ،
وما من ملك مقرّب إلاّ تقرّب إلى ربه ببركته
ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء أمِن مِن عذاب القبر، ومن الطعن و الطاعون، و ينتصر ببركته على أعدائه(8)
يا محمد، من قرأ هذا الدعاء تكون يدك في يده يوم القيامة(9) ،
ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء يكون وجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر عند تمامِها، والخلق يوم القيامة ينظرون إليه كأنه نبىٌّ من الأنبياء(10)
يا محمد، من صام يوماً واحداً وقرأ هذا الدعاء ليلة الجمعة أو يوم الجمعة(11) أو فى أى وقت كان(12) ، أقوم على قبره و معى بُراق مِن نور عليه سرج من ياقوت أحمر فتقول الملائكة : يا إله السموات والأرض، من هذا العبد؟ فيجيبهم النداء(13) : يا ملائكتى هذا عبد من عبيدى قرأ الدعاء فى عمره مرة واحدة ثم ينادى المنادى مِن قِبل الله تعالى أن أصرِفوه إلى جِوار الخليل عليه السلام وجوار محمد صلّى الله عليه وسلم(14)
يا محمد، ما من عبد قرأ هذا الدعاء إلا غفرت ذنوبه ولو كانت عدد نجوم السماء ومثل الرمل والحصى و قطر الأمطار وورق الأشجار ووزن الجبال و عدد ريش الطيور وعدد الخلائق الأحياء والأموات وعدد الوحوش والدواب يغفر الله تعالى ذلك كله(15)
ولو صارت البحار مداداً والأشجار أقلاماً والإنس والجن والملائكة و خلق الأولين والآخرين يكتبون إلي يوم القيامة لفني المداد وتكسر الأقلام ولا يقدرون على حصر ثواب هذا الدعاء(16)
وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه: بهذا الدعاء ظهر الإسلام والإيمان(17)
وقال عثمان بن عفان رضي الله تعالى عنه(18) : نسيت القرآن مراراً كثيرة فرزقني الله حفظ القرآن ببركة هذا الدعاء 
وقال سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله تعالى عنه(19): كلما أردت أن أنظُر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام أقرأ هذا الدعاء 
وقال سيدنا على بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه(20) ورضي الله عنه: كلما أشرع فى الجهاد أقرأ هذا الدعاء وكان تعالى ينصرني على الكفار ببركة هذا الدعاء(21)
و من قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان مريضا شفاه الله تعالى(22) أو كان فقيراً أغناه الله تعالى
ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان به هم أو غم زال عنه وإن كان عليه دين خلص منه وإن كان في سجن وأكثر من قراءته خلصّه الله تعالى ويكون آمناً شر الشيطان وجور السلطان(23)
قال (سيدنا) رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم(24)
قال لي جبريل: يا محمد من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية على جبل لزال من موضعه(25)
أو على قبر لا يعذب الله تعالى ذلك الميت فى قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه بالغة ما بلغت(26) لأن فيه اسم الله الأعظم(27)
وكل من تعلم هذا الدعاء وعلّمه لمؤمنين يكون له أجر عظيم عند الله
وتكون روحة مع أرواح الشهداء ولا يموت حتى يرى ما أعده الله تعالى
له من النعيم المقيم(28)
فلازم قراءة هذا الدعاء في سائر الأوقات(29) تجد خيراً كثيراً مستمراً إن شاء الله تعالى
فنسأل الله تعالى الإعانة على قراءته(30) وأن يوفقنا والمسلمين لطاعته 
إنه على ما شاء قدير(31) وبعباده خبير والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين إلى يوم الدين  
الدعاء 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين(32) لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك و له الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حىٌّ لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته اللهم يا نور السماوات و الأرض يا عماد السماوات الأرض يا جبار السماوات والأرض يا ديّان السماوات والأرض يا وارث السماوات والأرض يا مالك السماوات والأرض يا عظيم السماوات والأرض يا عالم السماوات والأرض يا قيوم السماوات والأرض يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة 

اللهم إني أسألك أن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان بديع السماوات والأرض ذو الجلال والإكرام برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمد رسول الله وأن الجنة حق والنار حق وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها وأن الله يبعث من في القبور الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله ولا رازق غيره الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي بركةً ُتطّهر بها قلبي وتكشف بها كربي وتغفر بها ذنبي وتُصلح بها أمري وتُغني بها فقري وتُذهب بها شري وتكشف بها همي وغمي وتشفي بها سقمي وتقضي بها ديني وتجلو بها حزني وتجمع بها شملي وتبيّض بها وجهي يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم إليك مددت يدي وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي فاقبل توبتي وأرحم ضعف قوتي واغفر خطيئتي واقبل معذرتي واجعل لي من كل خير نصيبا وإلى كل خيرٍ سبيلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطى لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل وأنت العزيز فلا تذل، وأنت المنيع فلا ترام وأنت المجير فلا تضام، و أنت على كل شيء قدير اللهم لا تحرمنى سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عنى برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني و أنا أرجوك اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم و يا كاشف الغم يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين يا رحمن الدنيا يا رحيم الآخرة ارحمني برحمتك اللهم لك أسلمت وبك آمنت وعليك توكلت وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت فاغفر لى ما قدمت و ما أخرت وما أسررت وما أعلنت أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر لا إله إلا أنت أنت الأول والأخر والظاهر والباطن عليك توكلت وأنت رب العرش العظيم اللهم آت نفسي تقواها وزكها يا خير من زكاها أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المئولين(33) ، يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل(34) اعصمني من فتن الدنيا ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عونا ومعينا وحافظا وناصرا، اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد نبيك وإبراهيم خليلك وموسى كليمك وعيسى نجيك وروحك(35) وبتوراة موسى وإنجيل عيسى وزبور داوود وفرقان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبكل وحي أوحيته أو قضاء قضيته أو سائل أعطيته أو غني أغنيته أو ضال هديته(36) أسألك باسمك الطهر الطاهر(37) , الأحد الصمد المقر(38) القادر المقتدر، أن ترزقني بحفظ القرآن والعلم النافع وتخلطه بلحمي ودمي وسمعي وبصري وتستعمل به جسدي وجوارحي وبدني ما أبقيتني بحولك وقوتك يا رب العالمين....
يا غياث المستغيثين أغثنا بجاه محمد(39) صلى الله عليه وسلم يا خير الراحمين يا رحمن يا رحيم لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ارزقنا. فإنك خير الرازقين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم استرنا. يا خير الساترين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أيقظنا. يا خير من أيقظ الغافلين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أصلحنا وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين آمين يا رب العالمين
اللهم استر عورتي وأقبل(40) عثرتي وأحفظنى من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي ومن تحتي ولا تجعلني من الغافلين اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء ومنازل الشهداء وعيش السعداء و النصر على الأعداء و مرافقة الأنبياء يا رب العالمين آمين يا أرحم الراحمين
==============================  ========
1- لم أجد لهذا الحديث ذكراً في كتب الحديث ولا التفسير ولا الضعيفة ولا الموضوعة ولا المشتهرة فالظاهر أن واضعه من أبناء هذا العصر.
2- مما يعرف به وضع الحديث ركاكة المعنى وهذا من أمثلته فقوله (يخصك بالتحية والإكرام) فإن الله عز وجل لم يخص نبيه بالتحية والإكرام ولكنه سلم على المرسلين من الملائكة والبشر وبين أنهم عنده من المكرمين في مواضع من كتابه الكريم قال تعالى عن الملائكة (بل عباد مكرمون) وقال عن أهل الجنة (وهم مكرمون) وقال (وسلام على المرسلين) نعم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منزلة خاصة لا يبلغها غيره لكن لا يعبر عنها بهذا التعبير الوارد.
3- هذا من أمر الغيب الذي لا يلتفت إليه إلا إذا صح النقل وإلا كان من القول على الله بغير علم (أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون).
4- لا أدري لماذا لم يقل بأنه مكتوب على العرش وإنما جعله حوله؟!!
5- سؤال موجه لمن وضع هذا الكذب : هل هذا الدعاء مكتوب على أشجار الجنة وثمارها وحورها وولدانها وأين موضع الكتابة منهم؟!!
6- قد بين سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه أن الملائكة تنزل بأمره ولم يزد على ذلك قال تعالى (وما نتنزل إلا بأمر ربك)
7- قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أول من يقرع باب الجنة فيفتح له ولم يذكر شيئاً عن هذا الدعاء في صحيح مسلم عن أنس بن مالك قال قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- « آتى باب الجنة يوم القيامة فأستفتح فيقول الخازن من أنت فأقول محمد. فيقول بك أمرت لا أفتح لأحد قبلك ».
8- فلماذا إذن أصيب المسلمون في أحد وحنين وسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقتل عمر وعثمان وعلي رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين.
9- أسعد الناس بشفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة من حقق التوحيد أما من لقي الله غير موحد فلا ينفعه هذا الدعاء ولا غيره ولو قاله ألف مرة في اليوم.
10- قد بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أول زمرة من أمته تدخل الجنة يكونون على صورة القمر وهم السبعون ألفاً الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ومن معهم وصفتهم التي نالوا بها هذه الدرجة العلية تحقيق التوحيد حيث لا يسترقون ولا يكتوون ولا يتطيرون وعلى ربهم يتوكلون وليس فيها قراءة هذا الحديث المكذوب.
11- قد ثبت النهي عن تخصيص يوم الجمعة بصيام أو ليلتها بقيام فتخصيص العبادة بزمان أو مكان يفتقر إلى دليل صحيح وإلا كان من البدع، والذي ثبت في الأدلة استحباب القراءة في فجر الجمعة بـ(ألم السجدة، والإنسان) ، وقراءة سورة الكهف والإكثار من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
12- إذا كان في أي وقت كان فما فائدة ذكر يوم الجمعة أو ليلة الجمعة إذن؟!!
13- لماذا لم يقل واضع الحديث (فيجيبهم الله) حتى يتسق الكلام أم هو من الجهمية الذين يعطلون صفات الله وينفونها عنه سبحانه وتعالى ومن ذلك تلاعبهم بصفة الكلام تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون علوا كبيراً.
14- يصر واضع الحديث على نيل فضائل هذا الدعاء المزعومة على مجرد قوله فقط ولو مرة واحدة في العمر فهل يريد الإيحاء لقارئيه أن اعملوا ما شئتم من معصية الله ما دام أنكم قلتموه مرة في العمر؟!! ليس ذلك ببعيد.
15- الصلاة والصيام وهما من أركان الإسلام إنما يكفران الصغائر فكيف صار هذا الدعاء المختلق مكفراً لكل شيء ؟!!
16- الملائكة موكلة بكتابة أعمال العباد من خير وشر وقد آتاهم الله من الأسباب ما يمكنهم من ذلك دون تفريط ولا عجز، وأما الثواب فهو إلى الله تعالى لا تكتب الملائكة إلا ما تؤمر به فكيف تؤمر بكتابة شيء ولا تستطيع . ثم إذا كانت الملائكة قطعا تستطيع أن تكتب قراءة العبد للقرآن فكيف لا تستطيع أن تكتب ثواب هذا الدعاء المزعوم . فهذا من جنس أكاذيب الصوفية الذين يخترعون أوراداً ثم يرتبون عليها من الفضائل ما يفوق فضائل القرآن أضعافاً مضاعفة..
17- أين الإسناد إلى عمر؟ بل ظهر الإيمان بفضل الله ثم بجهاد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه والتابعين لهم بإحسان.
18- أين الإسناد إلى عثمان؟!! ثم إن القرآن إنما يحفظ ويثبت بتعاهده ومداومة قراءته ليلاً ونهاراً كما في الحديث الصحيح وهكذا كان عثمان رضي الله عنه كما وصفه حسان في رثائه : (ضحوا بأشمط عنوان السجود به ـ ـ يقطع الليل تسبيحاً وقرآنا).
19- يظهر أن واضع هذا الحديث لا يدري أن أبا بكر متقدم في الرتبة والوفاة على عمر وعثمان فلذا أخره عنهما في الذكر. ثم إن التعبير عن أبي بكر (بسيدنا) غير معهود في استعمال السلف الصالح بل ثبت ما يدل على كراهة إطلاق هذا اللقب بعداً عن أسباب الغلو ومدارجه .
20- لا ينبغي تخصيص علي رضي الله عنه بهذا الدعاء دون إخوانه من الخلفاء الراشدين وأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بل هذا التخصيص يظهر أنه دخل على الناس من قبل الغلاة فيه رضي الله عنه ولا خير من الترضي عليهم لأن الله تعالى أخبر أنه قد رضي عنهم.
21- شرع الله تعالى لعباده أن يذكروه عند لقاء العدو في قوله (إذا لقيتم فئة فاثبتوا واذكروا الله كثيراً لعلكم تفلحون) فأمر بذكره وأطلق ولم يخصص ذكراً معيناً لا هذا الدعاء المزعوم و لا غيره وقد جاء في السنة الصحيحة بعض أدعية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند لقاء العدو وليس هذا منها.
22- اعتنى العلماء بالرقى الشرعية وذكروا ما ورد فيها فلم لم يذكروا هذا الحديث لو كان صحيحا ؟؟!
23- فضائل كثيرة تفتقر إلى الصحة.
24- لم يرتض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يطلق عليه هذا اللقب وإن كان هو سيد ولد آدم حتى لا يكون وسيلة إلى الغلو فيه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه. عن أنس بن مالك: أن رجلا قال: محمد يا سيدنا وابن سيدنا، وخيرنا وابن خيرنا. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "يا أيها الناس، عليكم بقولكم، ولا يستهوينكم الشيطان، أنا محمد بن عبد الله، عبد الله ورسوله، والله ما أحب أن ترفعوني فوق منزلتي التي أنزلني الله عز وجل" رواه أحمد
25- مبالغة وكذب !! فالله أخبر أنه لو كان شيء من الكتب التي أنزلها على أنبيائه تقطع بها الجبال وتزال عن أماكنها لكن القرآن أولاها بذلك لكماله وإعجازه قال تعالى (ولو أن قرآنا سيرت به الجبال أو قطعت به الأرض أو كلم به الموتى) أي لكان هذا القرآن أولاها وأحراها بأن يكون كذلك. فعلم أن القرآن لا تتحرك به الجبال عن أماكنها لعدم ترتيب الله عز وجل ذلك عليه. فكيف إذن يحصل هذا الأمر على يد هذا الدعاء المخترع.
26- هذه الفضيلة المزعومة تهدم التوحيد لأن عموم لفظه يدخل فيه المشرك فلو قرئ على قبره إذن غفرت ذنوبه وصار من أهل الجنة وهذا من أبطل الباطل. ثم إذا كانت صلاة الجنازة والدعاء على القبر على الصفة المشروعة لا تضمن بها السلامة للميت من العذاب إذا كان قد أتى بموجباته فكيف بهذا الدعاء المكذوب. كذلك يموت المسلم وعنده التوحيد وكثير من العمل الصالح الذي هو من كسبه وعمله ويعذب بسبب ذنوبه وكبائره إذا أراد الله ذلك فكيف ولم يشمله بعفوه فيدخله الجنة دون سابق عذاب فكيف يجزم بحصول المغفرة له لكل ذنوبه بالغة ما بلغت بقراءة هذا الدعاء على قبره والظاهر عند واضعه أنه لو قرأه على قبره حتى المشرك الكافر لحصل على هذه الفضيلة.
27- توسع الصوفية في مسألة الاسم الأعظم توسعاً كبيراً وأقرب الأقوال أن الاسم الأعظم هو لفظ الجلالة (الله) لأنه العلم الذي تتبعه بقية أسماء الله تعالى وتصلح أن تكون نعتاً له فتقول الله هو الرحمن الرحيم الملك القدوس وهكذا..
28- هذه الفضيلة يراد بها استدراج الجهال والعوام وأشباههم لنشر هذا الباطل كما هو حاصل في كثير من النشرات المكذوبة كوصية خادم الحجرة النبوية المزعومة وقصة زينب وغيرها ...
29- إذا كانت قراءته مرة واحدة في العمر كافية فما الداعي لملازمته؟؟
30- بل نسأل الله الإعانة على قراءة كتابه وسنة نبيه والعمل بهما والبعد عن البدع والأهواء
31- التعبير القرآني (على كل شيء قدير)
32- هل اليقين من أسماء الله تعالى؟ أنا لم أجد من نص على أنه من أسمائه سبحانه وأسماء الله تعالى توقيفية لا يسمى إلا بما سمى الله به نفسه.
33- هكذا كتبت والله أعلم بمعناها وكأنه يقصد يا خير موئل والموئل في لغة العرب (الملجأ).
34- يقصد بعزرائيل ملك الموت وهي تسمية لم تثبت في الكتاب ولا في السنة وإنما جاءت في بعض الأخبار الإسرائيلية عن وهب منبه وغيره واسمه في القرآن ملك الموت كما قال تعالى (قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت الذي وكل بكم).
35- التوسل ينقسم إلى مشروع وممنوع والمشروع ما دل الدليل من الكتاب والسنة على مشروعيته، والممنوع ما لا دليل عليه والتوسل بالمخلوقين كما في هذا الدعاء توسل مبتدع لا يجوز التوسل إلى الله به لأنه من التعبد لله بما لم يشرع. 
36- هذا أيضاً من التوسل الممنوع لعدم الدليل على مشروعية التوسل بالغني أو المهتدي أو السائل
37- لم أجد من ذكر من أسماء الله تعالى (الطهر) ولا (الطاهر).
38- لم يتبين لي معناها وليس في أسماء الله تعالى المأثورة (المقر) وفي بعض نشرات هذا الدعاء (المتر).
39- التوسل بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم توسل ممنوع لعدم الدليل على مشروعيته والأحاديث الواردة فيه لا يصح منها شيء عند علماء الحديث،ولا شك أن جاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الله هو أعظم الجاه ولكن الله لم يشرع لنا التوسل به.
40- كذا كتبت وصوابها (وأقل) أي تجاوز واصفح.  
انتهى التعليق فإن كان صوابا فمن الله وإن كان فيه من خطأ فمن نفسي والشيطان ، وأسأل الله أن ينفع به كاتبه وقارئه إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء، والحمد لله رب العالمين.  
لفضيلة الشيخ علي بن يحيى الحدادي - حفظه الله تعالى -

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

سبحان الله !

دعاء بقدر 3 صفحات !! كيف نحفظ !!

يا جماعة عليكم بالأدعية النبوية الكافية الشافية الجامعة المانعة !!

تأملوا : اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية ..*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّى أَسْأَلُكَ الْعَافِيَةَ فِى الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّى أَسْأَلُكَ الْعَفْوَ وَالْعَافِيَةَ فِى دِينِى وَدُنْيَاىَ وَأَهْلِى وَمَالِى اللَّهُمَّ اسْتُرْ عَوْرَتِى ..* 
*هل بقي شيء
*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

دعاء مبتدع يُتناقل عبر البريد




وقع في يدي دعاء طويل حيث سُئلت عنه
فرأيت أنه من الأدعية المبتدعة التي امتلأت بالبدع
ثم لما بحثت عنه تبين لي أن مصدره في الأصل كُتب الرافضة .


وهذا نص المنشور :


قيل إن جبريل عليه السلام والإكرام : أتى النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) فقال يا محمد ، السلام يقرئك السلام ، ويخصك بالتحية والإكرام ، وقد أوهبك هذا .الدعاء الشريف يا محمد ، ما من عبد يدعو بهذا الدعاء وتكون خطاياه وذنوبه مثل أمواج البحار ، وعدد أوراق الأشجار ، و قطر الأمطار ، بوزن السماوات والأرضيين ، إلا غفر الله تعالى ذلك كله له يا محمد ، هذا الدعاء مكتوب حول العرش ، ومكتوب على حيطان الجنة وأبوابها .، وجميع ما فيها أنا يا محمد أنزل بالوحي ببركة هذا الدعاء وأصعد به ، وبهذا الدعاء تفتح أبواب .الجنة يوم القيامة ، وما من ملك مقرب إلا تقرب إلى ربه ببركته ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء أمن من عذاب القبر ، ومن الطعن والطاعون وينصر ببركته .على أعدائه يا محمد ، من قرأ هذا الدعاء تكون يدك في يده يوم القيامة ، ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء يكون وجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر عند تمامها ، والخلق يوم عر صات القيامة ينظرون إليه نبي من الأنبياء يا محمد ، من صام يوماً واحداً وقرأ هذا الدعاء ليلة الجمعة أو يوم الجمعة أو في أي وقت كان ، أقوم على قبره ومعي براق من نور – عليه سرج من ياقوت أحمر ، فتقول الملائكة : يا إله السماوات والأرض ، من هذا العبد – فيجيبهم النداء ، يا ملائكتي هذا عبد من عبيدي قرأ الدعاء في عمره مرة واحدة . ثم ينادى المنادى من قبل الله تعالى أن اصرفوه إلى جوار إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام وجوار محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) يا محمد ، ما من عبد قرأ هذا الدعاء إلا غفرت ذنوبه ولو كانت عدد نجوم السماء ومثل الرمل والحصى ، وقطر الأمطار ، وورق الأشجار ، ووزن الجبال ، وعدد ريش الطيور ، وعدد الخلائق الأحياء والأموات ، وعدد الوحوش والدواب ، يغفر الله تعالى ذلك كله ، ولو صارت البحار مداداً ، والأشجار أقلاماً ، والإنس والجن والملائكة ، وخلق الأولين والآخرين يكتبون إلى يوم القيامة لفنى المداد وتكسرت الأقلام ، ولا يقدرون على حصر ثواب هذا الدعاء. 
وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله تعالى عنه ، بهذا الدعاء ظهر الإسلام والإيمان وقال عثمان بن عفان رضى الله تعالى عنه ، نسيت القرآن مراراً كثيرة فرزقني الله حفظ القرآن ببركة هذا الدعاء وقال سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله تعالى عنه . كلما أردت أن أنظر إلى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) في المنام ، أقرأ هذا الدعاء وقال سيدنا على بن أبى طالب كرم الله وجهه ورضي عنه ، كلما أشرع في الجهاد ، أقرأ هذا الدعاء وكان الله تعالى ينصرني على الكفار ببركة هذا الدعاء ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان مريضاً ، شفاه الله تعال أو كان فقيراً أغناه الله تعالى ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان به هم أو غم زال عنه ، وإن كان في سجن وأكثر من قراءته خلصه الله تعالى ويكون آمنا شر الشيطان ، وجور السلطان قال سيدنا رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) : قال لي جبريل يا محمد ، من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية على جبل لزال من موضعه أو على قبر لا يعذب الله تعالى ذلك الميت في قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه بالغة ما بلغت ، لأن فيه أسم الله الأعظم وكل من تعلم هذا الدعاء وعلمه للمؤمنين يكون له أجر عظيم عند الله وتكون روحه مع أرواح الشهداء ولا يموت حتى يرى ما أعد الله تعالى له من النعيم المقيم . فلازم قراءة هذا الدعاء في سائر الأوقات تجد خيراً كثيراً إن شاء الله تعالى فنسأل الله تعالى الإعانة على قراءته ، وأن يوفقنا والمسلمين لطاعته ، إنه على ما يشاء قدير والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين إلى يوم الدين .


الدعــــــــــا  ء


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين لا إله إلا الله ، ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد يحيى ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض ، يا عماد السماوات والأرض ، يا جبار السماوات والأرض ، يا ديان السماوات والأرض ، يا وارث السماوات الأرض ، يا مالك السماوات والأرض ، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض ، يا عالم السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض ، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة اللهم إني أسألك ، أن لك الحمد . لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان ، بديع السماوات والأرض ، ذو الجلال والإكرام برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا . أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ، وأن الجنة حق ، والنار حق ، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها ، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله ، ولا رازق غيره الله أكبر ليس كمثله شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي . بركة تطهر بها قلبي ، وتكشف بها كربى ، وتغفر بها ذنبي ، وتصلح بها أمري ، وتغنى بها فقرى ، وتذهب بها شرى ، وتكشف بها همي وغمى ، وتشفى بها سقمي ، وتقضى بها ديني ، وتجلو بها حزني ، وتجمع بها شملي ، وتبيض بها وجهي يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم إليك مددت يدي ، وفيها عندك عظمت رغبتي ، فاقبل توبتي ، وارحم ضعف قوتي ، واغفر خطيئتي ، واقبل معذرتي ، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً ، وإلى كل خير سبيلاً . برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت ، ولا معطى لما منعت ، ولا مانع لما أعطيت ، ولا باسط لما قبضت ، ولا مقدم لما أخرت ، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل ، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل وأنت المنيع فلا ترام ، وأنت المجير فلا تضام وأنت على كل شئ قدير اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك ، وسبوغ نعمتك ، وشمول عافيتك ، وجزيل عطائك ، ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي ، ولا تجازني بقبيح عملي ، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عنى برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك . . ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك اللهم أنى أسألك يا فارج الهم ، ويا كاشف الغم ، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ، يا رحمن الدنيا ، يا رحيم الآخرة ، ارحمني برحمة تغنيني بها عن رحمة من سواك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم لك أسلمت ، وبك آمنت ، وعليك توكلت ، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت ، فاغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت ، وما أسررت ، وما أعلنت ، أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر ، لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن ، عليك توكلت ، وأنت رب العرش العظيم اللهم آت نفسي تقواها ، وزكها يا خير من زكاها ، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير ، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل ، لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقياً ، وكن بي رءوفاً رحيماً يا خير المسئولين ، يا أكرم المعطين ، يا رب العالمين اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل وعزرائيل ، اعصمني من فتن الدنيا ، ووفقني لما تحب وترضى ، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة ، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني ، وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً ، وحافظاً ونصيراً آمين يا رب العالمين اللهم استر عورتي ، وأقل عثرتي واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي ، ومن يميني وعن شمالي ، ومن فوقى ومن تحتي ولا تجعلني من الغافلين . اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء ومنازل الشهداء ، وعيش السعداء والنصر على الأعداء ، ومرافقة الأنبياء والفوز بالجنة ، والنجاة من النار يا رب العالمين اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد نبيك ، وإبراهيم خليلك ، وموسى كليمك ، وعيسى نجيك وروحك ، وبتوراة موسي ، وإنجيل عيسي ، وزابور داود ، وفرقان محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، وبكل حي أوحيته أو قضاء قضيته ، أو سائل أعطيته ، أو غني أغنيته ، أو ضال هديته ، أسألك باسمك الطهر الطاهر الأحد الصمد المتر القادر المقتدر ، أن ترزقني بحفظ القرآن والعلم النافع وتخلطه بلحمي ودمي وسمعي وبصري ، وتستعمل به جسدي ، وجوارحي وبدني ما أبقيتني بحولك وقوتك ، يا رب العالمين .سبحان الذي تقدس عن الأشياء ذاته ، ونزه عن مشابهة الأمثال صفاته ، واحد لا من قله ، وموجود لا من علة ، بالبر معروف ، و بالإحسان موصوف ، معروف بلا غاية ، وموصوف بلا نهاية ، أول بلا ابتداء ، وآخر بلا انقضاء ، ولا ينسب إليه البنون ولا يفنيه تداول الأوقات ، ولا توهنه السنون ، كل المخلوقات قهر عظمته ، وأمره بين الكاف والنون ، بذكره أنس المخلصون ، وبرؤيته تقر العيون ، وبتوحيده أبتهج الموحدون ، هدى أهل طاعته إلى صراطه المستقيم وأباح أهل محبته جنات النعيم وعلم عدد أنفاس مخلوقاته بعلمه القديم ، ويرى حركات أرجل النمل في جنح الليل البهيم ، ويسبحه الطير في وكره ، ويمجده الوحش في قفره محيط بعمل العبد سره وجهره ، وكفيل للمؤمنين بتأييده ونصره ، وتطمئن القلوب المجلة بذكره وكشف ضره ومن آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض بأمره ، أحاط بكل ش! ئ علماً ، وغفر ذنوب المسلمين كرماً وحلماً ، ليس كمثله شئ ، وهو السميع البصير .اللهم اكفنا السوء بما شئت ، وكيف شئت ، إنك على ما تشاء قدير ، يا نعم المولى ويا نعم النصير ، غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، سبحانك لا نحصى ثناء عليك كما أثنيت على نفسك جل وجهك ، وعز جاهك ، يفعل الله ما يشاء بقدرته ، ويحكم ما يريد بعزته ، يا حي يا قيوم ، يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام .لا إله إلا الله برحمتك نستعين يا غياث المستغيثين أغثنا بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم يا خير الراحمين يا رحمن يا رحيم ا إله إلا أنتبجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ارزقنا. فإنك خير الرازقين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) استرنا. يا خير الساترين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أيقظنا. يا خير من أيقظ الغافلين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أصلحنا. يا من أصلح الصالحين يا قرة عين العابدين لا إله إلا أنت عدد ما رددت وسبحان الله عدد ما سبح به جميع خلقه سبحان من هو محتجب عن كل عين سبحان من هو عالم بما في جوف البحار.سبحان من هو مدبر الأمور سبحان من هو باعث من في القبور سبحان من ليس له شريك ولا نظير ، ولا وزير ، وهو على كل شئ قدير اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد واجعلنا على الإسلام ثابتين ، ولفرائضك مؤدين وبسنة نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) متمسكين ، وعلى الصلاة محافظين ، وللزكاة فاعلين ، ولرضاك مبتغين ، وبقضائك راضين ، وإليك راغبين ، يا حي يا قيوم ، إنك جواد كريم ، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين لا إله إلا أنت راحم المساكين ، ومعين الضعفاء ، ومثيب الشاكرين الحمد لله جبار السماوات . عالم الخفيات . منزل البركات . قابل التو بات . مفرج الكربات . كريم مجيد اللهم اجعل النور النافع في قلبي وبصري ، والشياطين منهزمين عنى ، والصالحين قرنائي ، والعلماء أصفيائي ، والجنة مأواي والفوز نجاتي . برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم إني أصبحت وأمسيت ، في ذمتك وجوارك وكنفك وعياذ وأمنك وعافيتك ومعافاتك ، على فطرة الإسلام وكلمة الإخلاص وملة إبراهيم عليه السلام ودين محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) الحمد لله حمداً يكون عليه تمام الشكر بما أنعمت علينا الحمد لله الواحد القهار ، العزيز الجبار ، الرحيم الغفار ، لا تخفى عليه الأسرار ولا تدركه الأبصار وكل شئ عنده بمقدار اللهم اجعل صباحنا خير صباح ، ومساءنا خير مساء وأعذنا من كل ذنب لا إله إلا أنت . بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) تب علينا لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجى المؤمنين اللهم يا كبير فوق كل كبير ، يا سميع يا بصير ، يا من لا شريك له ولا وزير ، يا خالق السماوات والأرضيين . والشمس والقمر المنير يا عصمة البائس الخائف المستجير ، ويا رازق الطفل الصغير يا جابر العظم الكسير ويا قاصم كل جبار عنيد ، أسألك وأدعوك دعاء المضطر الضرير وأسألك بمقاعد العز من عرشك ، ومفاتح الرحمة من كتابك الكريم وبأسمائك الحسنى وأسرارها المتصلة ، أن تغفر لي برحمتك وترحمني وتسترني وتكشف همي وغمى وتغفر لي ذنوبي وترزقني توبة خالصة وعلماً نافعاً ويقيناً صادقاً وأن ترزقني حسن الخاتمة وأن تكفيني شر الدنيا والآخرة وأن تفرج عنى كل ضيق وشدة وأن تختم بالصالحات أعمالنا وتقضى حوائجنا يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد نبي الرحمة وكاشف الغمة وعلى آله وأصحابه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً والحمد لله رب العالمين . تم الدعـــاء والحمد لله


لو لم يُكتب ( تم الدعاء والحمد لله ) لما علم أحد أنه انتهى !!


لما رأيت هذا الدعاء يُتناقل عبر البريد ، ورأيت من أفرد له صفحات على الشبكة ، أحببت أن أُنبّـه على تلك الملحوظات الواردة في الدعاء .
من الملحوظات على هذا الدعاء :
1 - قوله : ( قال لي جبريل : يا محمد ، من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية على جبل لزال من موضعه أو على قبر لا يعذب الله تعالى ذلك الميت في قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه بالغة ما بلغت )
وهذا لا يُمكن أن يكون ؛ لأنه يتنافى مع قضاء الله وقدره الشرعي والكوني .


2 – تسمية ملك الموت عزرائيل ، وهذا لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
بل إن الله سماه ( ملك الموت ) .


3 - السؤال بالأنبياء والكتب السماوية : ( اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد نبيك ، وإبراهيم خليلك ، وموسى كليمك ، وعيسى نجيك وروحك ، وبتوراة موسي ، وإنجيل عيسي ، وزبور داود ، وفرقان محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، وبكل حي أوحيته )


4 - السؤال بالقضاء وبالمخلوقين : ( أو قضاء قضيته ، أو سائل أعطيته ، أو غني أغنيته ، أو ضال هديته ، أسألك باسمك الطهر الطاهر الأحد الصمد المتر ) .
ولا أدري ما المقصود بـ ( المتر ) فهي هكذا وردت في المنشور !


5 – السؤال بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهذا من الأدعية البدعية .
( يا غياث المستغيثين أغثنا بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم يا خير الراحمين يا رحمن يا رحيم ا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ارزقنا. فإنك خير الرازقين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) استرنا. يا خير الساترين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أيقظنا. يا خير من أيقظ الغافلين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أصلحنا ) .
فلا يجوز السؤال بجاه الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، ولا بحقّ السائلين .
وإنما يُدعى رب العزة سبحانه وتعالى بأسمائه الحسنى وبصفاته العُلى ، ويُتوسّل إليه بالأعمال الصالحة .


6 – قوله في آخره في وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( وكاشف الغمة ) ، وهذا إطراء وغلو لا يرضاه عليه الصلاة والسلام .
فقد قال : لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ، فإنما أنا عبده ، فقولوا عبد الله ورسوله . رواه البخاري .
والإطراء هو لمدح بالباطل ، بأن يُضاف على الممدوح بعض صفات الله عز وجل .


مع أن هذا الدعاء بطوله يُنسي الداعي أنه يدعو ، فهو لن يُحفظ بل سوف يُقرأ قراءة .
مع ما فيه من ملحوظات ومبالغات .


فليحذر من ينقل هذا الدعاء أو من يُرسله عبر البريد أو من يُنشئ له صفحات خاصة على الشبكة أن يكون ممن كذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنسبته هذا الدعاء إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : مَنْ حدّث عني بحديث يُرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذِبَيْن . رواه مسلم في المقدمة .
وضُبطت ( يَرى ) و ( يُرى )
و (الكاذِبَيْن ) و ( الكاذِبِين )


وتواتر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : من كذب عليّ متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار . 


والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلى وأعلم .


كتبه
عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن صالح السحيم
assuhaim@al-islam.com


http://www.saaid.net/Doat/assuhaim/fatwa/24.htm

----------

